# gentoo para portatil dell u otra distro?

## luisx

espero que no halla diplicados del tema, pero busque y ninguno que me ayduara, bueno resulta que he comprado un portatil dell me llega en unos dias pero ando preparando todo para la instalacion. estas soon sus caracteristicas:

Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 (2.0GHz/667Mhz FSB/2MB cache)

4 GB Dual DDR2 Memory 667Mhz

320GB Serial ATA Hard Drive

8X DVD+/-RW Burner with Double-Layer

Tarjeta de vide  ati 3450

Integrated network connector 10/100/1000 LAN (RJ45)

Dell Wireless 1397b/g

Dell Wireless 370 Bluetooth

Webcam de 2 megapixeles

bueno el chiste que ya uso gentoo tiene un año me gusta mucho le dedicaba bastante tiempo ahora no tanto pero lo sigo usando   :Laughing:  , en este portatil no se si lo mejor sea gentoo, lo voy a andar trayendo diario en la escuela.

y no quiero tardar tanto instalando cualquier cosa en la escuela, por ejemplo llevo un curso de redes donde instalamos por decir el servidor dhcp, despues viene apache, un ftp, y pues todos llevan su ubuntu y apt-get install y en medio minuto todo bien bonito, si llevo mi gentoo va atardar   :Sad:  . no se torturara mucho este portatil instalando gentoo?, o alguien que me de una buena alternativa con distro de binarios?, sabayon ? debian? pcbsd?.

saludos. espero sus comentarios   :Laughing: 

----------

## abruzco

No hay mayor problema amigo, puedes seguir usando Gentoo (ninguna otra distribución te dará tantas horas de diversión y pondrá a prueba tus conocimientos como esta), e instalar Xen (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xen-guide.xml), de forma de que puedas usar Debian, Ubuntu, o cualquier otra distribución de tu preferencia, incluso otra instalación de Gentoo que te sirva de "laboratorio", y todo esto, sin tener que renunciar a Gentoo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luisx

Gentoo 1  otra distro 0 xD

aaa es una dell Studio  :Very Happy: , alguien tiene gentoo en una de estas?

saludos

----------

## luisx

no quiero crear mas hilos, creo que esta bien aqui:)

encontre un manual para una dell xps, parece que todo anda bien, para mi core 2dou puedo usar esto?

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

se que es bastante sencillo pero para estos procesadores no se que usar   :Embarassed:   solo tenia un p4 en el desktop.

Saludos.

el manual http://www.hotelchaletpuigdefabregas.com/dell-xps-m1530.html

----------

## esteban_conde

Tienes un procesador de 64 bits esas flags no te daran problemas, perooo no vas a sacar el rendimiento debido a tu portatil.

Por supuesto deberias instalar gentoo64.

Sobre las flags hay varios hilos recientes que te serviran para dilucidar cuales son las mejores en este mismo foro.

----------

## luisx

una vez instale gentoo64 y no me quedaron ganas de volver a hacerlo xD. a diferenfia de windows vista 32 bits mi gentoo 32 si me reconocera los 4gb de ram verdad?

esteban_conde: buscare las cflags, pero buscare una de 32 bits

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues tengo una x86_64 de gentoo en un HP que es mas windowsero que el Gates y me va bastante bien.

En cuanto a la memoria, antes habia una opcion en el kernel que habia que activarla para que reconociera mas de 1G pero en el ultimo kernel que compile no la he visto, (sin confirmar)--> seguro que ya viene por defecto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *luisx wrote:*   

> una vez instale gentoo64 y no me quedaron ganas de volver a hacerlo xD. a diferenfia de windows vista 32 bits mi gentoo 32 si me reconocera los 4gb de ram verdad?
> 
> esteban_conde: buscare las cflags, pero buscare una de 32 bits
> 
> saludos

 

No, ningún sistema operativo de 32 bits puede direccionar mas de 3.2Gb de memoria RAM. Es una limitación propia de la arquitectura misma, no hay nada que hacer al respecto.

Queda a tu criterio la decisión pero tengo algunas pc corriendo Gentoo a 64 bits para uso de escritorio y me va bastante bien.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Coincido totalmente en instalar en tu nueva máquina una Gentoo X86_64, la instalación es prácticamente similar a la X86_32. Además podrás utilizar la virtualización de tu procesador con KVM e instalar una Ubuntu en una máuina virtual para esas cosas que te corren prisa.

----------

## sirope

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Coincido totalmente en instalar en tu nueva máquina una Gentoo X86_64, la instalación es prácticamente similar a la X86_32. Además podrás utilizar la virtualización de tu procesador con KVM e instalar una Ubuntu en una máuina virtual para esas cosas que te corren prisa.

 

Mmmm.. Pues yo uso Gentoo x86_64 (compré un poco de RAM) y no noto ninguna diferencia... ¬¬

```
administrador # uname -a

Linux Gentoo 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #11 SMP Sat Nov 8 20:40:00 CST 2008 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

¿Qué problema tienen los 64 bits? ¿Flash?

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

que no es 100% compatible con todas las aplicaciones....

flash se puede hacer andar con las librerias de 32bits.

yo como no le encuentro beneficio alguno a los 64 bits, uso la de 32 bits, con el cflags de arriba y anda de maravillas.

por supuesto que no llego a los 3.2gb de ram, solo tengo 2 gigas

----------

## sirope

Flash anda perfecto con nspluginwrapper. Y en Firefox 64. =)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y Gentoo a 64 bits corriendo con el perfil multilib es 100% compatible con todas las aplicaciones, que donde no puedan correr de forma nativa a 64 lo harán a 32 bits pero con acceso a los 4Gb de ram.

Sinceramente yo tampoco le veo gran diferencia (por ahora), ya no estoy tan seguro de si compila mas rápido o no pero ya no tengo tampoco dos pc idénticas para comprar una al lado de la otra...

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo tampoco he hecho ningun tipo de comparacion por la misma razon que pereira pero el micro para correr a 32 bits lo hace emulando eso un micro de 32 bits y corriendo a 64 lo hace de forma nativa.

Aparte de eso las aplicaciones eso si lo he comprobado dentro del mismo ordenador en un entorno de 32 bits tarda mas en arrancar que en un entorno de 64 bits. (testeado exaustivamente) = NO, una o dos veces y ahora mismo no tengo instalado gentoo a 32.

----------

## johpunk

pues veo que tiene buenos recursos, no me preocuparia por eso pero sino trata con archlinux  :Razz: 

----------

## luisx

si mi temor era el flash y algunas otras tonteras que me costo hacer jalar la ultima vez que instale gentoo 64 bits 

intentare con 64bits y les comento !!!

Saludos. llega el miercoles ya! parecere niño con juguete nuevo   :Laughing: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Con un portatil casi identico al tuyo (sin webcam, menos HD y solo 1GB de RAM) he usado gentoo durante 3 años y sin ningún problema nunca...

Es la mejor opción, ya que cuando llegas a profundizar en linux a cierto nivel, es más facil y menos traumatico gentoo (garantizado).

Sobre 64 bits... si te instalas OS de 32 bits estarás usando un ferrari con ruedas de bicicleta (impepinable)

----------

## luisx

gracias sefirotsama, espero que alguien me pueda aclarar una pequeña duda, este es mi make.conf (lo hice desde antes para pasado mañana, xD se retraso un poco el envio):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

si quiero poner lo de la rama inestable agrego :

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

independientemente de que mi cpu sea un core2duo ?

o meto x86 ?

alguna otra sugerencia para modificar el make.conf? 

gracias 

y disculpen por no crear otro hilo

----------

## Txema

Vamos a ver, tienes que tener una cosa clarísima, o vas a usar los 64 bits o solo 32, si es lo primero tendrás que usar siempre amd64, ya sea estable o testing (~amd64), pero si vas a usar los 32 bits, entonces tendrás que usar siempre x86 o, como antes, ~x86. Pero, ni puedes mezclarlos ni cambiarlos una vez hayas instalado el sistema con uno de los dos.

Espero que me hayas entendido bien  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Una aclaracion ya que no veo ninguna barra inversa en el apartado USE:

El compilador debe leerlo en una sola linea, si son muchas y no entran todas en pantalla al llegar al fin de linea, debes escapar el salto de carro con una barra inversa "\" (sin comillas) y dejando un espacio en la siguiente entrada para que no te lea juntas dos USEs diferentes.

Ejemplo:

USE=" primera segunda tercera \

cuarta quinta \

sexta otra... otramas"

El ejemplo sera tomado como una sola linea, si no lo escapas con \ no te tomara mas que las tres primeras ya que al llegar al retorno de carro dejara de leer mas.

¿Es exacto lo que digo? no lo juraria, pero si es seguro que escapar el salto de linea es necesario.

----------

## Txema

Para evitar lo de las USE, instala el paquete app-portage/gentoolkit y administra tus USE con euse

Con euse -E use habilitas esa USE

Con euse -D use deshabilitas esa USE

Con euse -i use recibes información de esa USE

Mirate su página man para más funciones  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Vamos a ver, tienes que tener una cosa clarísima, o vas a usar los 64 bits o solo 32, si es lo primero tendrás que usar siempre amd64, ya sea estable o testing (~amd64), pero si vas a usar los 32 bits, entonces tendrás que usar siempre x86 o, como antes, ~x86. Pero, ni puedes mezclarlos ni cambiarlos una vez hayas instalado el sistema con uno de los dos.
> 
> Espero que me hayas entendido bien 

 

Aquí te equivocas en una cosa, está claro que si haces una instalación solo x86 no podrás añadir ningún paquete amd64, pero si haces una instalación multilib amd64 puedes perfectamente tener en tu ACCEPT_KEYWORDS amd64 y x86 conviviendo, e incluso ~amd64 y ~x86. De esta manera tendrás disponibles paquetes que por algún motivo no compilen en amd64 pero si en x86, aunque cada vez hay menos.

----------

## Coghan

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Una aclaracion ya que no veo ninguna barra inversa en el apartado USE:
> 
> El compilador debe leerlo en una sola linea, si son muchas y no entran todas en pantalla al llegar al fin de linea, debes escapar el salto de carro con una barra inversa "\" (sin comillas) y dejando un espacio en la siguiente entrada para que no te lea juntas dos USEs diferentes.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> ...

 

Siento tener que corregir de nuevo, pero no es así, en bash una variable establecida entre comillas dobles, un carácter de retorno de carro será interpretado como un espacio y no hay ningún problema en dejar la USE como la tiene, también es cierto que puedes poner la barar invertida pero tendrás que tener cuidado de poner un espacio antes de esta porque el retorno de carro posterior no será entendido como un espacio.

Es diferente cuando no es una variable sino una línea de comandos, el retorno de carro sí finaliza la línea y es entonces cuando la barra invertida nos es útil.

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> si haces una instalación multilib amd64 puedes perfectamente tener en tu ACCEPT_KEYWORDS amd64 y x86 conviviendo, e incluso ~amd64 y ~x86. De esta manera tendrás disponibles paquetes que por algún motivo no compilen en amd64 pero si en x86, aunque cada vez hay menos

 

Me has matao, yo creía que, o bien se compilaba automáticamente en x86 cuando no era posible en amd64 o que sólo habría paquete binario.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Siento tener que corregir de nuevo, pero no es así, en bash una variable establecida entre comillas dobles, un carácter de retorno de carro será interpretado como un espacio

 

Pues despues de esta prueba voy a tener que darte la razón, aunque el propio ufed pone la barra invertida y en algun otro tutorial juraria que lo he leido.

 *Quote:*   

> #! /bin/bash
> 
> echo los que van
> 
> a morir te saludan.
> ...

 

esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ./prueba.txt

los que van

./prueba.txt: line 3: a: command not found

 *Quote:*   

> #! /bin/bash
> 
> echo los que van \
> 
> a morir te saludan.
> ...

 

Probamos con la barra invertida.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ./prueba.txt
> 
> los que van a morir te saludan.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> #! /bin/bash
> 
> echo "los que van 
> 
> a morir te saludan."
> ...

 

Y probamos con las comilla que nos da identico resultado.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ./prueba.txt
> 
> los que van
> 
> a morir te saludan.
> ...

 

A mi con estas pruebas me convences, no se si será suficiente.

----------

## Coghan

jeje, deberías hacer la prueba correcta:

```
#!/bin/bash

gladiador="Los que van a

morir te saludan"

echo $gladiador

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> gladiador="Los que van a
> 
> morir te saludan"
> ...

 

En tiempos hice mis pinitos programando, ahora para declarar una simple variable tendria que mirar.

Por otra parte no se si fuese python el interprete tragaria sin el el escape.

----------

## luisx

si gracias yo tambien sabia que no hay problema con la diagonal, y pues el perfil sera multilib entonces puedo poner x86 y amd64, (tengo la use multilib tambien).

aqui la pregunta es... por defecto toamra paquetes de 64 bits y si no hay tomara paquetes de los x86 no ?.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> En tiempos hice mis pinitos programando, ahora para declarar una simple variable tendria que mirar.
> 
> Por otra parte no se si fuese python el interprete tragaria sin el el escape.

 

No me considero programador, solo administro algunos sistemas pequeños de algunas empresas y me he preocupado de aprender a manejar bash lo mejor que he podido, pero siempre que me pongo con un script nuevo he de repasar la documentación. En cuanto a phyton, aún no he tenido el placer ni la necesidad de descubrirlo.

 *luisx wrote:*   

> si gracias yo tambien sabia que no hay problema con la diagonal, y pues el perfil sera multilib entonces puedo poner x86 y amd64, (tengo la use multilib tambien).
> 
> aqui la pregunta es... por defecto toamra paquetes de 64 bits y si no hay tomara paquetes de los x86 no ?. 

 

Para estar seguro que usas multilib solo deberás elegir el perfil adecuando al iniciar la instalación, tanto el perfil por defecto 2008.0 como el desktop y el server son multilib, te darás cuenta cual es no-multilib fácilmente porque se llama precisamente así.

En portage están todos lo paquetes para todas las plataformas, simplemente aparecerán  Hard Masked los paquetes que no estén específicamente habilitados en tu variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. Ojo, si habilitas a la vez x86 y amd64 puede ocurrir que una versión de x86 sea mayor que de amd64 y portage siempre elegirá la versión mayor sea cual sea tu arch preferido. Salvo que realmente necesites un paquete x86 que realmente no esté en amd64, no lo hagas. Aún así el sistema te seguirá funcionando con mezcla de paquetes compilados x86 y amd64. Mi recomendación es que no te líes, en amd64 prácticamente hay de todo, pero por poder se puede.

----------

